# Renting/Buying in Canberra



## birder

Are there any members who live in Canberra? Can anyone give advice about renting there? We'll be at ANU but we've heard that the traffic is not bad so we could live in a number of different areas. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## uspropdeals01

Google it. You can see lots of ads there (rental homes in Canberra)


----------



## birder

uspropdeals01 said:


> Google it. You can see lots of ads there (rental homes in Canberra)


Yes, I can find plenty of rental homes advertised on the internet. All homes is the by far the best site for Canberra. But I was hoping someone could give me personal advice based on their knowledge of and experience with Canberra.


----------



## Wombat11

birder said:


> Are there any members who live in Canberra? Can anyone give advice about renting there? We'll be at ANU but we've heard that the traffic is not bad so we could live in a number of different areas. Any advice is appreciated.


Canberra is a planned city and the traffic is really at a minimum at most times, which gives you the advantage of really being able to live wherever you want. There isn't a lot of housing other than student accomodation in and around ANU but there are some great suburbs within a 10-15 minute drive depending what you're looking for, they tend to me more affordable north of ANU and South. You really want to avoid the inner suburbs of Canberra like Manuka and Deakin, Forrest, etc they are beautiful suburbs, but quite expensive and tend other than apartments not to have alot of rental housing other than you extended stay kind of thing. Inner south I would say Hughes, or Garren, Weston Creek. North I'm not as familiar with. Canberra Uni is north of the city (literally 15 minutes from ANU) so again there's a lot student housing and accomodation, but many suburbs worth a look try Weetangara.

The housing prices in Canberra have really risen it used to be one of the cheaper large cities to live in but it seems that the trend for increased rental and housing prices has caught up with the rest of the country.

Its very clean and pretty, and as opposed to a lot of places in Australia it has definite seasons.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## pencilpusher

There are many rent to own properties in Canberra real estate. Agents provides ability in order to re-enter the deal with and re-financing options...Rent to own Canberra property system if acceptable to your current circumstance maybe is a great time to think it over.


----------



## suchig

Hi Birder,

Well do try gumtree.com.au. It is one of the most user-friendly, helpful and updated website for accommodation of many kinds. Tried & tested.

Good luck!!


----------

